# bakersfield to isabella?



## baja75 (Nov 17, 2006)

Has anyone ridden on the 178 from Bakersfield to Lake Isabella? Looks like a nice ride from the air and on google earth. Any other good rides in the Visalia / Central Valley area? All I know is Yohkol. Getting bored. Thanks!!


----------



## -CM- (Jan 6, 2006)

I drove that road last year. Very beautiful, but there's no way I'd ever ride a bicycle on it. It's extremely narrow and has a lot of traffic. Not a lot of room for error. 

Check out the Spooktacular route for a fantastic ride in that region. Brekenridge Rd is truly incredible. Definitely not for wimps, though.

http://www.kernwheelmen.org/rides/spooktacular/index.asp


----------



## baja75 (Nov 17, 2006)

well, you are correct. tried it today, got about 7 miles in, started fearing for my life. thanks for the link.


----------



## hillbasher (Jan 28, 2006)

baja75 said:


> well, you are correct. tried it today, got about 7 miles in, started fearing for my life. thanks for the link.


If you want a nice ride in that area, go out the road from Bakersfield towards Mojave. Think it is highway 58. Get off at the Caliente exit and drive down to where you can park your car next to the train tracks. Hop on the bike and stay on that rode for 25 to 30 miles or so. You go through some steep climbing towards the beginning, but once you get to the top, the ride out to Isabela,through Bodefish, is one you will remember for a long time. One hazard on this road is not crazies driving cars and motorcycles, but mad and often pissed off cattle. Just keep your head down and pedal fast. Great ride, all and all. This is the time of year to do it, as it warms up in the summer.


----------

